# Resale &VIP



## drbeetee (Aug 1, 2019)

I have been a resale owner with Wyndham for about 7 years.  I am in the process of getting PIC weeks set up so I can qualify for VIP with a developer purchase does anyone have any regrets from making that investment?


----------



## Richelle (Aug 2, 2019)

Nope. My Gold VIP membership cost me $35k. VIP Gold can run anywhere from $80k to $177k. I have 292,000 retail points and the rest are PIC. It would have been cheaper but one of our PICs is only a 2 bedroom. It is my mom’s timeshare and she wanted to get more out if timeshares. There is a whole process for exchanging the weeks for points, and it’s $89 per PIC week to do it, but it’s worth it to save 10’s of thousands of dollars. You do have maintenance fees on the PIC weeks. You have to have them paid in full before you can do the exchange.

Also, you do it have to do the exchange if you don’t want to. They will count towards VIP even if you don’t exchange. However, if you want to book with PIC points, you have to do the exchange. If you do the exchange, you cannot use the week for that year, or it’s trading power. You can only do one of those three options every year. You decide every year if you want to use the points, use the week, or use the trading power. 

If you can afford it, go straight Gold or Platinum. You’ll get more out if your VIP membership with the unlimited reservation transaction credits, 9 months to move points forward, RARP, etc. I am all the time booking and rebooking. If book something far out and at the 60 day mark, I’ll rebook at a discount if it’s available. That changes my upgrade priority though. It would put me further down the chain, but I’ve usually not had problems with getting upgrades.


----------



## Braindead (Aug 2, 2019)

No regrets at all!!
We started out with resale after rescinding a direct purchase with Wyndham. Then went back to Wyndham telesales buying a CWA contract enrolling two 3 bedroom PICs.
I won’t go into my cost as I’ve had some unique situations on the way to VIP Platinum, Presidential Reserve
I looked at it as an investment in our family, our kids love the resorts!!
Our grandkids love & enjoy the resorts the most of all!!

Richelle points out excellent reasons why she has no regrets. I’ll add we’ve had good results on room request! I’m not going to look at parking ramp from the balcony & so far we haven’t.

There are others on here that bought resale first before buying from Wyndham enrolling PICs & I haven’t seen one of them say they regretted it

Some will never be convinced that VIP Gold or higher is worth the $$ while some of us VIPs will never be convinced that it wasn’t worth it!!


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 2, 2019)

The price point is directly correlated to happiness in the VIP equation.


----------



## Braindead (Aug 2, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> The price point is directly correlated to happiness in the VIP equation.


The VIPs that have regrets or say it wasn’t worth it seem to find TUG
I’ve met numerous Platinum & PR owners that enjoy their ownership, I don’t bring up resales or TUG if their happy campers unless they ask where I learned how to use our ownership.
I see no need to ruin their enjoyment bad mouthing Wyndham, their ownership or point out what they could’ve saved using PICs so I’ll just point out some ideas to help them with booking etc
If their not happy is when I bring up TUG & resales to help them learn how to get more out of their ownership.


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 2, 2019)

Braindead said:


> The VIPs that have regrets or say it wasn’t wort it seem to find TUG
> I’ve met numerous Platinum & PR owners that enjoy their ownership, I don’t bring up resales or TUG if their happy campers unless they ask where I learned how to use our ownership.
> I see no need to ruin their enjoyment bad mouthing Wyndham, their ownership or point out what they could’ve saved using PICs so I’ll just point out some ideas to help them with booking etc
> If their not happy is when I bring up TUG & resales to help them learn how to get more out of their ownership.



True.... probably a cause and effort correlation. Unhappy VIP's are trying to out what they are missing and find TUG.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 2, 2019)

If you can obtain VIP with a price point you are happy with then yes.

I got my VIPP by a combo of Pre Wyndham fixed week converted they were then purchased by Fairfield/Wyndham, 2 donated, 2 resales, 2 PIC, an equity trade (of my original fixed week converted), 1 and only 1 Wyndham developer purchase of 160K and good timing.  I have about $31K in purchase price to obtain Platinum Status.  This did not include the cost of purchasing the two PIC contracts I have.  I still have those but I only use them to obtain Platinum status, I use them and never deposit into Wyndham.  I have 1.224M on paper but only use 916K per year within Wyndham.  I also got them to write in that VIPP was included in the deal.  When they went back a few years ago and tried to take it away because of the resales, I got it it reinstated because of that clause I included on the contract.

Of course my original purchase was in 1995.  My VIPP was in 2006.  So Nearly 25 years on my original purchase and 13 years as Platinum, I think I have my ROI covered.  It used to be better with the previous online system, but it is still not bad.  I average about 2-3 Million points a year in value of what units I receive if you did not include the discount and the upgrades.  I also saved a lot with the unlimited HK and transactions fees.  With guest fees I get 30 free GC per year, and I have never run out.

Here is my previous 3 years usages....
Year #Nights Points Used Value Obtained (At full points rate)
2018    74     946,800     2,785,050
2017    77     718,750     2,624,900
2016  147   1,402,750    5,422,200 (when it was easy to cancel and rebook online)


----------



## dgalati (Aug 2, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> If you can obtain VIP with a price point you are happy with then yes.
> 
> I got my VIPP by a combo of Pre Wyndham fixed week converted there were then purchased by Fairfield/Wyndham, 2 donated, 2 resales, 2 PIC, an equity trade (of my original fixed week converted), 1 and only 1 Wyndham developer purchase of 160K and good timing.  I have about $31K in purchase price to obtain Platinum Status.  This did not include the cost of purchasing the two PIC contracts I have.  I still have those but I only use them to obtain Platinum status, I use them and never deposit into Wyndham.  I also got them to write in that VIPP was included in the deal.  When they went back a few years ago and tried to take it away because of the resales, I got it it reinstated because of that clause I included on the contract.
> 
> ...


Wow the Cancel and rebook change has really affected your totals. Its almost almost a 50% decrease from 2016. Now I see why many VIP members have complained about the loss of it.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 2, 2019)

dgalati said:


> Wow the Cancel and rebook change has really affected your totals. Its almost almost a 50% decrease from 2016. Now I see why many VIP members have complained about the loss of it.



yup, between pooling and the cancel and rebook it has just tighten up the gaping wide flexibility that Wyndham use to have.  In all honesty it is likely working now more like Wyndham intended in the first place.  But owners who owned VIPP back a few years ago really notice a difference.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 2, 2019)

I bought in July 2018.  Bought locally at a resort, rescinded, found two resale PIC weeks, bought back into Wyndham via telesales.  Zero regrets so far.  We are temp VIPP until Sept 2020 and then drop down to VIPG permanently.  PIC is the only way I was able to justify the cost with any kind of reasonable breakeven when compared to a straight resale purchase.  I've also recently obtained a large resale NH contract (689k) and am currently waiting for the contract transfer to finalize.  I went the opposite route of most people, I bought retail first with PIC, then added resale after the fact.  Either way works, it's just a question of what you want and how you vacation.  We get a lot of value out of VIPP, about 75% of our bookings are all in the 60 day discount window, and we almost always receive a free room upgrade, but this is because we tend to vacation outside of prime seasons, when availability is better.  The other 25% of our bookings are done far in advance for our larger family vacations.  All in all, we are very happy with the choices we've made to date.  Now if I could just figure out a way to get up to permanent VIPP without breaking the bank.


----------



## drbeetee (Aug 2, 2019)

Wow thank you guys for your wonderful answers! It seems like they crippled VIPP with the loss of cancel rebook. I remember they changed the online system, it never affected me as a resale owner.  I might want to get up to VIPG...I think I can get up to VIP silver for roughly 17k! Decisions Decisons...I am thinking VIPG would be closer to 25k plus the increase in MFs. I like how people still actually use their enrolled PICs just for the point value but not the actual points!


----------



## chapjim (Aug 3, 2019)

Only thing I don't like about my VIP Platinum/Presidential Reserve ownership is the $2,719.59 that gets charged to my credit card every month. 

I did like it better when my points went further.  I'm doing okay though.  I burned through 4.77 million points and have a current points balance of ZERO -- nothing left until 2020.


----------



## bendadin (Aug 3, 2019)

I am VIPG with 1.8 million that cost me $15,750. It is that next step that is a doozy.


----------



## drbeetee (Aug 3, 2019)

bendadin said:


> I am VIPG with 1.8 million that cost me $15,750. It is that next step that is a doozy.


How did you get to it for that price? How long ago was your purchase?


----------



## drbeetee (Aug 3, 2019)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I bought in July 2018.  Bought locally at a resort, rescinded, found two resale PIC weeks, bought back into Wyndham via telesales.  Zero regrets so far.  We are temp VIPP until Sept 2020 and then drop down to VIPG permanently.  PIC is the only way I was able to justify the cost with any kind of reasonable breakeven when compared to a straight resale purchase.  I've also recently obtained a large resale NH contract (689k) and am currently waiting for the contract transfer to finalize.  I went the opposite route of most people, I bought retail first with PIC, then added resale after the fact.  Either way works, it's just a question of what you want and how you vacation.  We get a lot of value out of VIPP, about 75% of our bookings are all in the 60 day discount window, and we almost always receive a free room upgrade, but this is because we tend to vacation outside of prime seasons, when availability is better.  The other 25% of our bookings are done far in advance for our larger family vacations.  All in all, we are very happy with the choices we've made to date.  Now if I could just figure out a way to get up to permanent VIPP without breaking the bank.



I do a lot of off peak travel myself! How many points did you intially but with Wyndham? Was it one purchase or two?


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 3, 2019)

drbeetee said:


> I do a lot of off peak travel myself! How many points did you intially but with Wyndham? Was it one purchase or two?



A single developer purchase via telesales consisting of two 105k/295k CWA developer contracts coupled with the two PIC contracts.  We own 210k CWA points coupled with 508k PIC points annually.  We just added a 689k NH resale contract and are in the deed transfer process at present.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bendadin (Aug 3, 2019)

drbeetee said:


> How did you get to it for that price? How long ago was your purchase?



Last year.


----------



## drbeetee (Aug 3, 2019)

bendadin said:


> Last year.


What did you receive for the 15k purchase?


----------



## bendadin (Aug 3, 2019)

drbeetee said:


> What did you receive for the 15k purchase?



105k CWA to bring in my PICs. And my 
seven resales are in that price. 

So count on being able to make one developer purchase. They are very quick to flag owners for no further purchases.


----------



## dgalati (Aug 3, 2019)

bendadin said:


> I am VIPG with 1.8 million that cost me $15,750. It is that next step that is a doozy.





bendadin said:


> 105k CWA to bring in my PICs. And my
> seven resales are in that price.
> 
> So count on being able to make one developer purchase. They are very quick to flag owners for no further purchases.


Well done.


----------



## Braindead (Aug 3, 2019)

dgalati said:


> Well done.


Well done?? You were back to bashing VIPs yesterday! 
Quote dgalati: the buyer got a better deal than buying from the developer. Or worse buying up to VIP from developer.

You set the record for contradictions!!!


----------



## dgalati (Aug 3, 2019)

.


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 3, 2019)

I would like to see @dgalati and @Braindead, both of whom I follow, meet in person.  Granted, been only tug for only two (2), but I never seen such personal animus between two tuggers.


----------



## lds337 (Aug 3, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> I would like to see @dgalati and @Braindead, both of whom I follow, meet in person.  Granted, been only tug for only two (2), but I never seen such personal animus between two tuggers.




“It’s Time!!!!”


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 3, 2019)

lds337 said:


> “It’s Time!!!!”


“Let’s get ready to rumble!”


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 3, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> “Let’s get ready to rumble!”


As much I like @Braindead, my money and bet would be on @dgalati.  Dominic seems like he’s gotten in a few fights and would fight dirty.


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 3, 2019)

bendadin said:


> 105k CWA to bring in my PICs. And my
> seven resales are in that price.



Is that permanent gold?


----------



## dgalati (Aug 3, 2019)

paxsarah said:


> Is that permanent gold?


What was cost on seven resale deeds?


----------



## Braindead (Aug 3, 2019)

Back to higher MFs
It’s been well documented here on the public forum
Bendadin got a 400k CWA & a BC contract free a couple of years ago
I believe they posted they are in the process of giving those contracts away due to the MFs
So their cost is going to be the same ending up with around 1,200,000 points


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 3, 2019)

Braindead said:


> Back to higher MFs
> It’s been well documented here on the public forum
> Bendadin got a 400k CWA & a BC contract free a couple of years ago
> I believe they posted they are in the process of giving those contracts away due to the MFs
> So their cost is going to be the same ending up with around 1,200,000 points



Not that I disagree with you, but Canterbury contracts are harder and more expensive than you think.  I lost a bid on a 205k EOY Canterbury that sold for $1,234 including transfer and resort fees.  I even think @Richelle might have won it.


----------



## Braindead (Aug 3, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Not that I disagree with you, but Canterbury contracts are harder and more expensive than you think.  I lost a bid on a 205k EOY Canterbury that sold for $1,234.  I even think @Richelle might have won it.


I do agree with you, I used $6k for 1mil Canterbury contract in my example because you’re probably not going to get a 1mil BC contract free either so just say I paid $6k more for the Canterbury in the other thread.

You must agree with me that some resales are worth thousands so thanks!!

But you do find one for less at times, do you think I got a good deal at $3,500 all in on eBay??
Was it worth thousands or $0??

I shouldn’t have posted that but I’m sick & tired of ones nonsense!!


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 3, 2019)

Braindead said:


> Back to higher MFs
> It’s been well documented here on the public forum
> Bendadin got a 400k CWA & a BC contract free a couple of years ago
> I believe they posted they are in the process of giving those contracts away due to the MFs
> So their cost is going to be the same ending up with around 1,200,000 points



Let’s say a 100k EY Canterbury costs $1,200 including resort and transfer fees.  You can get a 100k EY CWA for free.  The MF difference for the 100k contracts is about $230.  So it would take five (5) years for the new resale buyer to recoup initial costs before saving.


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 3, 2019)

Braindead said:


> View attachment 13223
> 
> I do agree with you, I used $6k for 1mil Canterbury contract in my example because you’re probably not going to get a 1mil BC contract free either so just say I paid $6k more for the Canterbury in the other thread.
> 
> ...


I would say you got a very good deal.  What was the transfer and resort fees?


----------



## Braindead (Aug 3, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> I would say you got a very good deal.  What was the transfer and resort fees?


$3,500 All in the seller paid all transfer costs including Wyndhams $299 fee
Seller also paid MFs during transfer


----------



## Richelle (Aug 3, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Not that I disagree with you, but Canterbury contracts are harder and more expensive than you think.  I lost a bid on a 205k EOY Canterbury that sold for $1,234 including transfer and resort fees.  I even think @Richelle might have won it.



It was me. Sorry.  I set the max bid to $400. I honestly didn’t think I would get it. I guess the maintenance fees they listed turned some people off. 

It was 210,000 EOY

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 3, 2019)

Braindead said:


> All in the seller paid all transfer costs including Wyndhams $299 fee


Now.  Congrats.


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 3, 2019)

Braindead said:


> $3,500 All in the seller paid all transfer costs including Wyndhams $299 fee
> Seller also paid MFs during transfer


But even with your purchase, with $2.3MF/1k savings, it take two (2) years before you break even and eventually start saving.


----------



## Braindead (Aug 4, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> But even with your purchase, with $2.3MF/1k savings, it take two (2) years before you break even and eventually start saving.


LOL! In 2 years I can say I got a free 849,000 Canterbury contract!!


----------



## bnoble (Aug 4, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> I never seen such personal animus between two tuggers.


I have them both in my ignore list. My life is much better that way.


----------



## Nomad34 (Aug 4, 2019)

The question was resale or VIP was it worth it?  Yes is my answer for my purchase. I have enjoyed 20 years of great vacations and hope to continue until i recoup some foolish exit fees.


----------



## Nomad34 (Aug 4, 2019)

The question was resale or VIP was it worth it?  Yes is my answer for my purchase. I have enjoyed 20 years of great vacations and hope to continue until i recoup some foolish exit fees.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Aug 4, 2019)

chapjim said:


> Only thing I don't like about my VIP Platinum/Presidential Reserve ownership is the $2,719.59 that gets charged to my credit card every month.
> 
> I did like it better when my points went further.  I'm doing okay though.  I burned through 4.77 million points and have a current points balance of ZERO -- nothing left until 2020.



impressive -

and I assume the $ charged go on a credit card that gets you some kind of additional 
benefit .( airline points?)


----------



## dgalati (Aug 4, 2019)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> impressive -
> 
> and I assume the $ charged go on a credit card that gets you some kind of additional
> benefit .( airline points?)


At a Owner update I was told by the sales person just sign up and pay for everyday needs with the Wyndham Rewards card. The use of this card would help me to pay maintenance fees with the points earned. They even suggested I buy developer points and pay for the purchase with the card to start earning reward points.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 4, 2019)

dgalati said:


> At a Owner update I was told by the sales person just sign up and pay for everyday needs with the Wyndham Rewards card. The use of this card would help me to pay maintenance fees with the points earned. They even suggested I buy developer points and pay for the purchase with the card to start earning reward points.



That’s interesting considering the Wyndham developer point purchases put on the Wyndham credit card do not count toward earnings for WR points AFAIK.  More BS from sales I suppose.  It’s amazing the amount of BS that sales spews to both existing and prospective owners.  I’m an admin/moderator on a few of the Wyndham FB groups and spend most of my time talking people down off the ledge after attending sales pitches during which the sales people will basically say pretty much anything just to make a buck.  Sad really. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgalati (Aug 4, 2019)

HitchHiker71 said:


> That’s interesting considering the Wyndham developer point purchases put on the Wyndham credit card do not count toward earnings for WR points AFAIK.  More BS from sales I suppose.  It’s amazing the amount of BS that sales spews to both existing and prospective owners.  I’m an admin/moderator on a few of the Wyndham FB groups and spend most of my time talking people down off the ledge after attending sales pitches during which the sales people will basically say pretty much anything just to make a buck.  Sad really.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 4, 2019)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> impressive -
> 
> and I assume the $ charged go on a credit card that gets you some kind of additional
> benefit .( airline points?)



This is what we do.  It’s not the best card but it’s not the worst either.  If the poster in question were to use the fee based upgraded card they would earn:

2719.59*5=13,587.95 WR points per month alone.  That’s with nothing else charged to the same card.  If we were to have that level of MF charges per month coupled with our usual monthly charges we would earn about 20k WR points per month on average.  That’s 240k WR points per year on average.  Good for either free nights in Wyndham hotels or against MFs.  We always use the free hotel nights.  That’s eight free nights in Wyndham Grand hotels per year, or sixteen free nights in the mid tier hotels.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bendadin (Aug 4, 2019)

I use Chase Sapphire and get 3% as it is a travel expense.  Them there is a 25% bonus if you use the points for flights or lodging (which we do not.) 

I've got 150k Wyndham Rewards points. We only ever used them once for our stay in London. I generally need larger units so it doesn't do much for me.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 4, 2019)

bendadin said:


> I use Chase Sapphire and get 3% as it is a travel expense.  Them there is a 25% bonus if you use the points for flights or lodging (which we do not.)
> 
> I've got 150k Wyndham Rewards points. We only ever used them once for our stay in London. I generally need larger units so it doesn't do much for me.



You can book into the timeshare resorts with WR points as well, though most of them are 30k points per night minimum and on up from there for larger rooms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan M. (Aug 4, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Let’s say a 100k EY Canterbury costs $1,200 including resort and transfer fees.  You can get a 100k EY CWA for free.  The MF difference for the 100k contracts is about $230.  So it would take five (5) years for the new resale buyer to recoup initial costs before saving.



Lets take a look at the deal Braindead got for the 849k annual points at Canterbury. Canterbury 2019 maintenance fees are $3.59. CWA maintenance fees are $5.86. That is a savings of $1927.23 just for 2019. So just using the 2019 maintenance fees Braindead would have recovered his $3500 purchase price in less than two years, 1 year and a little over 9 months. 

All too often cheap or free to get isn't the great deal people think it is. Quite often the higher purchase price can pay for itself sooner than people think. My rule of thumb is if I can recover the purchase price of something with lower maintenance fees in 5 years or less it is a no brainer, no pun intended. 5-7 years I have to give it some serious thought. Over 7 years I'm out but that is because I'm in no hurry and know a better deal on something else will come along.


----------



## Richelle (Aug 4, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> Lets take a look at the deal Braindead got for the 849k annual points at Canterbury. Canterbury 2019 maintenance fees are $3.59. CWA maintenance fees are $5.86. That is a savings of $1927.23 just for 2019. So just using the 2019 maintenance fees Braindead would have recovered his $3500 purchase price in less than two years, 1 year and a little over 9 months.
> 
> All too often cheap or free to get isn't the great deal people think it is. Quite often the higher purchase price can pay for itself sooner than people think. My rule of thumb is if I can recover the purchase price of something with lower maintenance fees in 5 years or less it is a no brainer, no pun intended. 5-7 years I have to give it some serious thought. Over 7 years I'm out but that is because I'm in no hurry and know a better deal on something else will come along.



Actually CWA is $5.99 per 1,000, so that makes the timeline slightly shorter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgalati (Aug 4, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> Lets take a look at the deal Braindead got for the 849k annual points at Canterbury. Canterbury 2019 maintenance fees are $3.59. CWA maintenance fees are $5.86. That is a savings of $1927.23 just for 2019. So just using the 2019 maintenance fees Braindead would have recovered his $3500 purchase price in less than two years, 1 year and a little over 9 months.
> 
> All too often cheap or free to get isn't the great deal people think it is. Quite often the higher purchase price can pay for itself sooner than people think. My rule of thumb is if I can recover the purchase price of something with lower maintenance fees in 5 years or less it is a no brainer, no pun intended. 5-7 years I have to give it some serious thought. Over 7 years I'm out but that is because I'm in no hurry and know a better deal on something else will come along.


Jan,
 All very good points. Yes good or better deals are available every day best buys can be found between Nov 1st- Dec 31st. If your in it for the long term spending more $ will be less $ over a small amont of time. The  comparison  of Canturbury to CWA maintenance fees shows this clearly. This is good if you don't need 13 month ARP at a CWA resort or need spring break or holidays at  resorts like Clearwater and Bonnet Creek. What works best for my personal  situation may not work for many but I buy , use the points or transfer to RCI then try to sell as quick as possible.  Maintenance fees are not a  issue if holding a deed for 4 months or less.


----------



## dgalati (Aug 4, 2019)

bendadin said:


> I use Chase Sapphire and get 3% as it is a travel expense.  Them there is a 25% bonus if you use the points for flights or lodging (which we do not.)
> 
> I've got 150k Wyndham Rewards points. We only ever used them once for our stay in London. I generally need larger units so it doesn't do much for me.


I like the airline milage cards. Just picked up 70,000 points with Delta. I signed up  my wife on a business card with a 4k spend. 70,000 points with todays airfare will save about $800. Only if balance is paid in full to avoid the 17-24% interest charges.


----------



## capital city (Aug 4, 2019)

bendadin said:


> I use Chase Sapphire and get 3% as it is a travel expense.  Them there is a 25% bonus if you use the points for flights or lodging (which we do not.)
> 
> I've got 150k Wyndham Rewards points. We only ever used them once for our stay in London. I generally need larger units so it doesn't do much for me.



Is this the sapphire reserve? If so its actually a 50% bonus when used for travel. So combined with travel purchases of 3% actually gets us 4.5%. Pretty good but I still like my Venture card a lot which gives us 2% on everything and is used as a credit for any travel we charge to the card which includes cruises and all hotels and airlines. The chase card requires you go through their portal and offer several airlines but not all and few cruises that I have seen.


----------



## bendadin (Aug 4, 2019)

dgalati said:


> I like the airline milage cards. Just picked up 70,000 points with Delta. I signed up  my wife on a business card with a 4k spend. 70,000 points with todays airfare will save about $800. Only if balance is paid in full to avoid the 17-24% interest charges.



I have no use for airline miles.


----------



## bendadin (Aug 4, 2019)

capital city said:


> Is this the sapphire reserve? If so its actually a 50% bonus when used for travel. So combined with travel purchases of 3% actually gets us 4.5%. Pretty good but I still like my Venture card a lot which gives us 2% on everything and is used as a credit for any travel we charge to the card which includes cruises and all hotels and airlines. The chase card requires you go through their portal and offer several airlines but not all and few cruises that I have seen.



My daughter uses her points for travel. We just take the statement credit so I really haven't a clue how the points works. I did notice that not all airlines would be included in the estimations. Usually the budget airlines aren't included and if I get to a point where I have to price out an airline ticket, I will be looking for cheap. Many of our expeditures actually are travel related, though. But we do really like that Priority lounge access. I use my Mickey card for cruises as that gives 2% and 6 months interest free on Disney vacations.


----------



## dgalati (Aug 4, 2019)

bendadin said:


> My daughter uses her points for travel. We just take the statement credit so I really haven't a clue how the points works. I did notice that not all airlines would be included in the estimations. Usually the budget airlines aren't included and if I get to a point where I have to price out an airline ticket, I will be looking for cheap. Many of our expeditures actually are travel related, though. But we do really like that Priority lounge access. I use my Mickey card for cruises as that gives 2% and 6 months interest free on Disney vacations.


 Did you recieve a 1098 on statement credit?


----------



## dgalati (Aug 4, 2019)

capital city said:


> Is this the sapphire reserve? If so its actually a 50% bonus when used for travel. So combined with travel purchases of 3% actually gets us 4.5%. Pretty good but I still like my Venture card a lot which gives us 2% on everything and is used as a credit for any travel we charge to the card which includes cruises and all hotels and airlines. The chase card requires you go through their portal and offer several airlines but not all and few cruises that I have seen.


I believe the chase sapphire and venture points can transfer to United and other all major airlines at a 1:1 ratio. Sapphire was recently offering a 80,000 sign up bonus.


----------



## Jan M. (Aug 4, 2019)

Richelle said:


> Actually CWA is $5.99 per 1,000, so that makes the timeline slightly shorter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I used the figures from the chart drepublic posted in the 2019 maintenance fees stickie. I thought the number for CWA seemed off but I forgot to recheck it. Our 3 year old granddaughter had something really important she just had to tell me right then!


----------



## Richelle (Aug 4, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> I used the figures from the chart republic posted in the 2019 maintenance fees stickied. I thought the number for CWA seemed off but I forgot to recheck it. Our 3 year old granddaughter had something really important she just had to tell me right then!



I’m sure whatever it was, it was a lot more important then the price of CWA maintenance fees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (Aug 4, 2019)

dgalati said:


> If your in it for the long term spending more $ will be less $ over a small amont of time. The  comparison  of Canturbury to CWA maintenance fees shows this clearly. What works best for my personal  situation may not work for many but I buy , use the points or transfer to RCI then try to sell as quick as possible.  Maintenance fees are not a  issue if holding a deed for 4 months or less.


Let’s get serious

When a novice comes here looking for the best advice possible on buying resale contracts do you think they’re looking to own for years or 4 months??

I think the answer is obvious & so again please stop giving advice as if everyone wants to own for 4 months!!!!!
I’ve never seen you ask an OP if they’re looking to own for 4 months before you give advice as if they’re like you when 99.99999% are looking for years of enjoyable family vacations!!

I’ve advised some to buy CWA if they need or want ARP at BC or Glacier Canyon as a couple examples
So yes I’ve advised some to buy CWA with higher MFs if the situation best fits the OP & many like to have the peace of mind knowing they have what they want at 10-13 months


----------



## dgalati (Apr 19, 2021)

Braindead said:


> View attachment 13223
> 
> I do agree with you, I used $6k for 1mil Canterbury contract in my example because you’re probably not going to get a 1mil BC contract free either so just say I paid $6k more for the Canterbury in the other thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## troy12n (Apr 19, 2021)

Do you make a habit of replying to posts from 2 years ago?


----------

